# pets



## roseweed (Jan 9, 2016)

Are there any rules about bringing pets by car? We are looking to make this permanent and are bringing two cats.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Have a very current letter from a vet stating that they are up to date on their shots. A friend told me to have a small bottle of "Front Line" flea drops. I had both but they never even looked in the truck.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

They usually do not look at any paper but it is good to have them in order. You need a recent certificate of good health, proof they have received their anti parasite treatment and that is about worms not feels. They checked the rabbies shots certificate when we went through.
I have not driven through the border with pets for a long time so it would be smart to check the rules to be coveredin case they check.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

No problem bringing two cats, just bring the required paperwork. Many people have reported (as Citlali mentioned) that their paperwork wasn’t even checked, or was only given a quick glance when they crossed by land, but of course it’s better have it to be on the safe side.

The restrictions on pets won’t affect you. They are: (1) cats and dogs are straightforward, but for other animals, you have to do more paperwork and special permits; and (2) only two cats/dogs per person.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

roseweed said:


> Are there any rules about bringing pets by car? We are looking to make this permanent and are bringing two cats.


It has been a few years, but we drove into Mexico - as permanents - with four cats (two each). There was enough stress in our lives at the time - we wanted to make sure we could anticipate as many problems as possible. We followed every rule - to a fault.

The cats were required to have shots for the trip. This had to be recent (maybe 7 days ?) from our crossing. The vet needed to complete paperwork. We had to visit the USDA office which was at the nearby international airport. There were no problems - just a lot of procedure. We just didn't want to get to the border at 6AM and be told we didn't have all our ducks in a row. btw - we were asked for the paperwork for the cats at the crossing. It was kind of an informal request. The guy looked in the window of the car, counted to four. Looked at the paperwork and that was it.

Apparently I can't post links - but if you do a google search on "usda exporting pets", the first result will give you the information you need.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

USDA APHIS Form 7001 serves as both a certificate of health and a vaccination record for small animals, and requires the certification of a USDA veterinarian. But it's the most solid documentation you can have for your dogs or cats when bringing them into Mexico.


----------



## TJGUY (Jan 5, 2016)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Have a very current letter from a vet stating that they are up to date on their shots. A friend told me to have a small bottle of "Front Line" flea drops. I had both but they never even looked in the truck.


The short answer is no. I have traveled through out Mexico and have never had an issue. The only time you might need to produce a shot record is if you are asked at the border when you enter. Another than that never.


----------

